# adhocracy



## nickel (Jul 30, 2014)

Το αντίθετο της *γραφειοκρατίας* (*bureaucracy*) είναι *adhocracy*. Πρόκειται για όρο του Άλβιν Τόφλερ που πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στο βιβλίο του _Future Shock_ (_Το σοκ του μέλλοντος_). Αν έχετε την ελληνική μετάφραση, είμαι περίεργος ποιος όρος προτείνεται (κεφ. 7).

Από OED:

*adhocracy*, n. Business.

Brit. /adˈhɒkrəsi/, U.S. /ædˈhɑkrəsi/ 

[Blend of _ad hoc_ n. and _bureaucracy_ n.; compare -_cracy_ comb. form, _-ocracy_ comb. form.] 

A flexible and informal style of organization and management, characterized by a lack of bureaucracy. Also (depreciative): bureaucracy characterized by inconsistency and lack of planning. 

1970 A. Toffler _Future Shock_ vii. 113 We are‥witnessing the arrival of a new organizational system that will increasingly challenge, and ultimately supplant bureaucracy. This is the organization of the future. I call it ‘Ad-hocracy’.    
1980 _Daily Tel._ 30 Dec. 20/3 In an article published by Playboy magazine, he said President Carter was so inconsistent in his policy making that the administration amounted to ‘ad hocracy gone mad’.    
1990 _Village Voice_ (N.Y.) 16 Oct. 73/4 Something called ‘adhocracy’—which, following Japanese models, would involve workers, managers, and executives in little work teams with a single task.    
2003 S. Kolahmeinen in T. Heiskanen & J. Hearn _Information Society & Workplace_ v. 86 The environment of adhocracy is complex and dynamic, including high technology and temporary projects, and the form is common, especially in young industries such as the information sector.

Το λατινικό *ad hoc* το μεταφράζουμε συνήθως *επί τούτω*, *κατά περίπτωση*, *για τον συγκεκριμένο σκοπό*.

Η απόδοση *σκοποκρατία* μπορεί να προέρχεται από τη μετάφραση του βιβλίου του Τόφλερ.

Αυτήν χρησιμοποιούν σε δυο τουλάχιστον ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες:
http://papanikolaou.info/blog1/skopokratia-adhocracy/
http://anamorfosis.net/blog/?p=206

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση για τις κατά περίπτωση λύσεις, την ευέλικτη γραφειοκρατία. Τι λέτε;


----------



## cougr (Jul 30, 2014)

Εκτακτοκρατία;

ad hoc: made or happening only for a particular purpose or need, not planned before it happens :..... We deal with problems on an ad hoc basis (*= as they happen *).

ad hoc _adjective_: 

formed or used for a special purpose
*made or done without planning because of an immediate need*


......Alvin Toffler claimed in his book Future Shock that adhocracies will get more common and are likely to replace bureaucracy. He also wrote that they will most often come in form of a *temporary structure, formed to resolve a given problem and dissolved afterwards*........ (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adhocracy)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2014)

Σκέφτηκα την περιπτωσιοκρατία, αλλά δυστυχώς την έχουν καπαρώσει αλλού:
Η περιπτωσιοκρατία είναι η άποψη ότι η μόνη πραγματική αιτία των πάντων είναι ο Θεός και ότι όλη η αιτιακή συζήτηση που αναφέρεται σε εγκόσμιες οντότητες αποτελεί μία πλάνη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αν έχετε την ελληνική μετάφραση, είμαι περίεργος ποιος όρος προτείνεται (κεφ. 7).


Κεφάλαιο 7, Οργανισμοί: Η επερχόμενη ad-hocκρατία
Κάκτος 1991, μετάφραση Έλσα Νικολάου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2014)

Η δική μου πρόταση είναι η _επιτουτοκρατία_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2014)

Την _περιπτωσιοκρατία_ τη σκέφτηκα κι εγώ και δεν την απέρριψα, κι ας χρησιμοποιείται για να αποδώσει τον _occasionalism_. Απλώς δεν είχα όρεξη για νέο όρο, μόνο περιέργεια για την απόδοση στον Τόφλερ. Μου πέρασε με την... _αντχοκρατία_.


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Η απόδοση *σκοποκρατία *μπορεί να προέρχεται από τη μετάφραση του βιβλίου του Τόφλερ.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση για τις κατά περίπτωση λύσεις, την ευέλικτη γραφειοκρατία. Τι λέτε;



Για την adhocracy culture έχει προταθεί ως απόδοση η πολύ ικανοποιητική, IMHO, κουλτούρα ανοιχτού συστήματος.

Πολύ κατατοπιστικό σχετικό κείμενο, εδώ:
_The Four Major Culture Types (Hierarchy - Market - Clan - Adhocracy)_
https://www.inkling.com/read/diagno...nn-3rd/chapter-3/the-four-major-culture-types


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 30, 2014)

Μπορούμε να βάλουμε και την περιστασιοκρατία στο παιχνίδι; Αν και μου άρεσε η πρόταση του Δρα.


----------



## sarant (Jul 30, 2014)

Κι εμένα μ' αρέσει η πρόταση του Δόκτορα αλλά δεν είναι διάφανη κι έχει και κάπως αστεία παρήχηση. Και επειδή πιστεύω ότι η όποια απόδοση πρέπει να είναι σε -κρατία, τείνω προς το παρόν προς την 'περιστασιοκρατία' του Άζι.


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 30, 2014)

Α, και μια εκτακτοκρατία (από τον Ι. Βασιλείου του ΕΜΠ).


----------



## cougr (Jul 30, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Α, και μια εκτακτοκρατία (από τον Ι. Βασιλείου του ΕΜΠ).



Lol! Πριν το θέσω ως πρόταση το αναζήτησα κι εγώ, πλην όμως χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## pontios (Jul 31, 2014)

ταιριαστοκρατία, καταλληλοκρατία; :blush:


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Ωραίες αποδόσεις και ωραίες προτάσεις για αποδόσεις. Πληθώρα επιλογών και άρα... το χάος. Θα μπορούσα να περιγράψω τη διαδικασία με την οποία θα έπρεπε να τακτοποιούνται γρήγορα και πρακτικά αυτά τα ζητήματα, αλλά θα με πείτε αθεράπευτα ρομαντικό. 

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ζητήματα ορολογίας και μεταφραστικών αποδόσεων δεν επιλύονται μόνο *γραφειοκρατικά*, αλλά συχνά *κατά περίπτωση*, *ανάλογα με τις περιστάσεις*, *τις ειδικές και έκτακτες συνθήκες*, αφού το χάος είναι από μόνο του μια *κουλτούρα ανοιχτού* (ορθάνοιχτου) *συστήματος*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2014)

Από την adhocκρατία θα μπορούσε να προκύψει πάντως μετά από γλωσσική λείανση η _ατοιχοκρατία_, δηλαδή το καθεστώς που δεν υψώνει τοίχους στην εξυπηρέτηση του πολίτη.


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από την adhocκρατία θα μπορούσε να προκύψει πάντως μετά από γλωσσική λείανση η _ατοιχοκρατία_, δηλαδή το καθεστώς που δεν υψώνει τοίχους στην εξυπηρέτηση του πολίτη.



Η οποία _ατοιχοκρατία_ ακούγεται σαν κάποιο οξύμωρο _ατυχοκρατία_, μονολεκτική απόδοση τού «Θα γυρίσει ο τροχός, θα χαρεί και ο γκαντέμης».  (Κι αυτό αντίθετο της γραφειοκρατίας είναι, θα μου πεις...)


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2014)

...
Red tape - Agent Provocateur






Καρεκλοκενταυροκτονία. Jobsworth-killing, a worthy deed, indeed. Τυπομαχία.


----------



## rogne (Jul 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> Την _περιπτωσιοκρατία_ τη σκέφτηκα κι εγώ και δεν την απέρριψα, κι ας χρησιμοποιείται για να αποδώσει τον _occasionalism_. Απλώς δεν είχα όρεξη για νέο όρο, μόνο περιέργεια για την απόδοση στον Τόφλερ. Μου πέρασε με την... _αντχοκρατία_.



+1 για την "περιπτωσιοκρατία". Τον _occasionalism _τον λένε άλλωστε και "οκαζιοναλισμό" ή και... "συμπτωσιαρχία". Μέσα σε συμφραζόμενα, δεν βλέπω πολλά περιθώρια σύγχυσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2014)

Κάθισα και ξαναδιάβασα (λίγο διαγώνια, είναι η αλήθεια) το συγκεκριμένο κεφάλαιο όπου ο Τόφλερ εισάγει την adhocracy του και έχω μια επιφύλαξη για την _περιπτωσιοκρατία_ (νέτη σκέτη). Η ιδέα (και ο όρος) του Τόφλερ αναφέρονται σε οργανωτικές δομές (π.χ. ομάδες συγκεκριμένου έργου) που δημιουργούνται και λειτουργούν κατά περίπτωση (ad hoc, δηλαδή :)) αντικαθιστώντας τις στιβαρές προκαθορισμένες (άρα: γραφειοκρατικές) δομές που περιμένουν πότε θα δραστηριοποιηθούν τα οικεία στοιχεία τους. Η επιφύλαξή μου είναι ότι η χρήση του όρου εκτός συμφραζόμενων (όπως σοφά φρόντισε να προσδιορίσει ο rogne) θα μπορούσε να οδηγήσει τον αναγνώστη στην εντύπωση ενός καθεστώτος ή μιας κατάστασης όπου οι ενέργειες γίνονται στην τύχη, χωρίς αρχή και τέλος και, το χειρότερο: χωρίς συνέπεια αιτίου-αιτιατού. Συνεπώς, είτε χρειάζεται ένας σαφής -και λίγο εξωτικός- όρος (ανάλογος με την αρχική adhocracy), είτε θα πρέπει να επεξηγούμε: «η κατά Τόφλερ περιπτωσιοκρατία». Ανάλογες είναι οι επιφυλάξεις μου για την εκτακτοκρατία και την περιστασιοκρατία (δεν «διοικούν» οι έκτακτες περιστάσεις). Οι ενστάσεις μου για το «ανοιχτό σύστημα» πάλι, είναι ότι πρόκειται για πολύ «ανοιχτή» απόδοση.

Αντίθετα, πιο κοντά στο νόημα που δίνει ο Τόφλερ στον όρο μού φαίνεται η «σκοποκρατία». Κι εδώ με προβληματίζει όμως, η έλλειψη εξωτικού χρώματος και μια αμφισημία (ποιος σκοπός εννοείται).

Εξυπακούεται ότι αν μετέφραζα εγώ το κείμενο θα χρησιμοποιούσα την εξωτική επιτουτοκρατία μου (και την παρήχησή της) χωρίς διασταγμό :).


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 31, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κάθισα και ξαναδιάβασα (λίγο διαγώνια, είναι η αλήθεια) το συγκεκριμένο κεφάλαιο όπου ο Τόφλερ εισάγει την adhocracy του και έχω μια επιφύλαξη για την _περιπτωσιοκρατία_ (νέτη σκέτη). Η ιδέα (και ο όρος) του Τόφλερ αναφέρονται σε οργανωτικές δομές (π.χ. ομάδες συγκεκριμένου έργου) που δημιουργούνται και λειτουργούν κατά περίπτωση (ad hoc, δηλαδή :)) αντικαθιστώντας τις στιβαρές προκαθορισμένες (άρα: γραφειοκρατικές) δομές που περιμένουν πότε θα δραστηριοποιηθούν τα οικεία στοιχεία τους. Η επιφύλαξή μου είναι ότι η χρήση του όρου εκτός συμφραζόμενων (όπως σοφά φρόντισε να προσδιορίσει ο rogne) θα μπορούσε να οδηγήσει τον αναγνώστη στην εντύπωση ενός καθεστώτος ή μιας κατάστασης όπου οι ενέργειες γίνονται στην τύχη, χωρίς αρχή και τέλος και, το χειρότερο: χωρίς συνέπεια αιτίου-αιτιατού. Συνεπώς, είτε χρειάζεται ένας σαφής -και λίγο εξωτικός- όρος (ανάλογος με την αρχική adhocracy), είτε θα πρέπει να επεξηγούμε: «η κατά Τόφλερ περιπτωσιοκρατία». Ανάλογες είναι οι επιφυλάξεις μου για την εκτακτοκρατία και την περιστασιοκρατία *(δεν «διοικούν» οι έκτακτες περιστάσεις)*. Οι ενστάσεις μου για το «ανοιχτό σύστημα» πάλι, είναι ότι πρόκειται για πολύ «ανοιχτή» απόδοση.
> 
> Αντίθετα, *πιο κοντά στο νόημα που δίνει ο Τόφλερ στον όρο μού φαίνεται η «σκοποκρατία». Κι εδώ με προβληματίζει όμως, η έλλειψη εξωτικού χρώματος και μια αμφισημία (ποιος σκοπός εννοείται).*
> 
> Εξυπακούεται ότι αν μετέφραζα εγώ το κείμενο θα χρησιμοποιούσα την εξωτική επιτουτοκρατία μου (και την παρήχησή της) χωρίς διασταγμό :).



Νομίζω ότι έκατσες και έκανες τη βρώμικη δουλειά, που λένε, τουτέστιν την ανάλυση που όλοι οι υπόλοιποι κάναμε πρόχειρα, δείχνοντας απόψεις και ενστάσεις μέσω προτάσεων.

Εφόσον όμως _δεν «διοικούν» οι έκτακτες περιστάσεις_, αλλά αυτοί που είναι κατάλληλοι (ή ικανοί) να αντιμετωπίσουν την κάθε περίπτωση, γιατί όχι _καταλληλοκρατία_ (του Πόντιου - πολύ καλή, IMHO) ή _ικανοκρατία_ (αυτή ίσως έχει πρόβλημα σύγχυσης με την αξιοκρατία);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2014)

Η φράση δεν «διοικούν» οι έκτακτες περιστάσεις, που χρησιμοποίησα βιαστικά και από τεμπελιά αντί να την γράψω σαφέστερα, και παρά τα εισαγωγικά της, ίσως δεν είναι και τόσο σωστή. Εννοούσα ότι δεν «κρατούν», δεν έχουμε «κράτος» ούτε των έκτακτων, ούτε των απλών περιστάσεων. Δεν έχουμε κατάσταση έκτακτης ή απλής ανάγκης. 

Επίσης, για την καταλληλοκρατία, με φοβίζει ο παραλληλισμός με ένα «κράτος» των κατάλληλων (που θα μπορούσε να είναι π.χ. και μια υποπερίπτωση αριστοκρατίας).


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2014)

Αφού σας συγκινεί το διάβασμα:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adhocracy

Αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να περιγράφει ή να βασίζεται σε ανθρώπους ο όρος.


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 31, 2014)

Άιντε να chip in, τώρα που γυρίζει:
_καινοκρατία_ (με αναφορά στην καινούργια, κάθε φορά, διαχείριση και στην καινοτομία ως προσανατολισμό),
_βελτιστοκρατία_ (με αναφορά στη βέλτιστη αντιμετώπιση/λύση)


*edit*: τοις nickel ρήμασι πειθόμενος («Αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να περιγράφει ή να βασίζεται σε ανθρώπους ο όρος.»)


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 31, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> *edit*: τοις nickel ρήμασι πειθόμενος («Αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να περιγράφει ή να βασίζεται σε ανθρώπους ο όρος.»)



nickel's


----------



## pontios (Aug 1, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης, για την καταλληλοκρατία, με φοβίζει ο παραλληλισμός με ένα «κράτος» των κατάλληλων (που θα μπορούσε να είναι π.χ. και μια υποπερίπτωση αριστοκρατίας).



Αρμοστοκρατία;  εκτός αν θα πρέπει να μας φοβίζει ο παραλληλισμός με ένα "κράτος" των υπάτων αρμοστών; ;)


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Καλό μήνα. Ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνεστε το νόημα της διαδικασίας: στην καλύτερη περίπτωση κάποιος μεταφραστής βιβλίου, άρθρου ή ιστοσελίδας που θα περιέχει τον όρο θα μπορεί εδώ να δει τις αποδόσεις που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει και τις άλλες που προτείναμε και να διαλέξει εκείνη που θα βολεύει καλύτερα στη δική του περίπτωση. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές η προσπάθεια για να φτιάξουμε έναν αντίστοιχο όρο που θα επιδιώκει να αποδώσει το νόημα με όσο γίνεται μεγαλύτερη ευρύτητα είναι φανερό ότι δεν πετυχαίνει. Απομακρυνόμαστε από το _ad hoc_ (_επί τούτω_) και πατάμε στα χωράφια όρων που ίσως θα χρειαστούν για να ικανοποιήσουν άλλες αντιστοιχίες. Δεν είναι σωστό να φτιάχνεις όρους με αυτή τη λογική. Καλύτερα να δώσεις επεξήγηση και τον αγγλικό όρο, π.χ. «η ευέλικτη μορφή οργάνωσης (_adhocracy_ κατά τον όρο του Άλβιν Τόφλερ)». Και λέγε «ευέλικτη οργάνωση» σε όλο το κείμενο.

Ο ορολόγος θα επιδιώξει να φτιάξει κάτι πολύ αντίστοιχο: είτε _επιτουτωκρατία_ (συγγνώμη, Ντοκ, που δεν χρησιμοποιώ συνδετικό -ο-) είτε μεταγραφή, _αντχοκρατία_ (ή _αντχοκ-κρατία_). Απαίσια και τα δύο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ο ορολόγος θα επιδιώξει να φτιάξει κάτι πολύ αντίστοιχο: είτε _επιτουτωκρατία_ (συγγνώμη, Ντοκ, που δεν χρησιμοποιώ συνδετικό -ο-)


Παντεκουά. Άλλωστε, στο πνεύμα της adhocracy είναι να δώσουμε λύση ακόμη και χωρίς συνδετικό -ο. Χώρια που μπορεί να ξεκινήσουμε καμιά καινούργια μόδα: τις εντουτωνίκες, τις ενταξειδήσεις και άλλα τέτοια (εκτο)πλάσματα. :inno:


----------



## dominotheory (Aug 6, 2014)

Να μη το πολυζαλίζουμε, λέει μια σοφή λαϊκή έκφραση, όταν παραγίνεται το πράμα με το μπλα μπλα. Και πιθανότατα, εδώ, το ψιλοζαλίσαμε το θέμα.

Ωστόσο, υπάρχει μια πρόταση που μπορεί και ν' ανταποκρίνεται στο κριτήριο της αντιστοιχίας που θέτει ο nickel στο #25: ίσως, λοιπόν, αξίζει να ακουστεί και η αυτοσχεδιοκρατία, με λίγες γκουγκλιές, αλλά όχι ασόβαρες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό μου αρέσει. Για να δούμε σφαιρικά τις adhocracies, αντιγράφω από το τεύχος 3/2011, σελ. 94 του περιοδικού Manager:

*Τι είναι η αυτοσχεδιοκρατία;* Ο Edward Russell Walling, σύμβουλος σε θέματα διοίκησης επιχειρήσεων, στο τελευταίο βιβλίο του με τίτλο «50 Βασικές Έννοιες που Πρέπει να Γνωρίζετε για το Μάνατζμεντ» (εκδ. Μοντέρνοι Καιροί), αναφέρεται στην αυτοσχεδιοκρατία (adhocracy). Πρόκειται για μία λειτουργία η οποία, κατά τον Άλβιν Τόφλερ, είναι «η οργάνωση του χάους». Ήδη, το 1970, ο Α. Τόφλερ έβλεπε αυτού του είδους την οργάνωση ως «έναν καινούργιο, όμορφο κόσμο ευέλικτων επιχειρήσεων», προβλέποντας ότι οι εταιρείες θα χρειάζονταν πιο επίπεδες δομές, ταχύτερη ροή πληροφοριών και αναλώσιμες ομάδες σχεδιασμού για να επιβιώσουν. Ο επόμενος που χρησιμοποίησε τον όρο ήταν ο Χένρυ Μίντσμπεργκ. Ο τελευταίος, που έγινε γνωστός μελετώντας το πώς οι μάνατζερς πραγματικά κατανέμουν τον χρόνο τους, έκανε επίσης κάποιες σκέψεις για τις οργανωτικές δομές. Το 1979, στο βιβλίο του «The Structuring of Organizations», τις χώρισε σε τέσσερα βασικά είδη. Τα είδη αυτά προέκυπταν από ένα πίνακα 2x2, με την φύση του εργασιακού περιβάλλοντος (απλή ή σύνθετη) στον έναν άξονα και την εξελικτική τους συμπεριφορά (σταθερές ή δυναμικές) στον άλλο. Οι τέσσερις κατηγορίες είναι η μηχανική γραφειοκρατία, η επαγγελματική γραφειοκρατία, η νεόκοπη επιχείρηση και η αυτοσχεδιοκρατία. Ο Μίντσμπεργκ ισχυρίζεται ότι η κάθε μία από αυτές τις επιχειρήσεις χρησιμοποιεί θεμελιωδώς διαφορετικούς μηχανισμούς για τον συντονισμό των δραστηριοτήτων της, προσθέτοντας ότι, σε κάθε τύπο, η ηγετική ομάδα είναι διαφορετική. Όπως τονίζει ο Γ. Μπένις, η αυτοσχεδιοκρατία δεν έχει τίποτα κοινό με την αποκαλούμενη μηχανική γραφειοκρατία. Αντίθετα, πατάει με το ένα πόδι στην άτυπη λειτουργία της ανερχόμενης επιχείρησης και με το άλλο στην εκχωρημένη ευθύνη της επαγγελματικής γραφειοκρατίας, αν και συχνά σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό και από τις δύο. Σύμφωνα με τον Μπένις, οι ειδικοί της έχουν μεγάλο βαθμό αυτονομίας και είναι οργανωμένοι σε μικρές εργασιακές ομάδες με επίκεντρο την αγορά. Εφόσον η καινοτομία και η δημιουργικότητα είναι βασικά στοιχεία του επιχειρείν, το επίπεδο τυποποίησης και κανονικοποίησης είναι χαμηλό. Ο συντονισμός βασίζεται στην αμοιβαία απορρύθμιση αυτοσχέδιων ομάδων, με αποτέλεσμα καμία συγκεκριμένη μονάδα να μην αποκτά ασύμμετρη ισχύ. Μεγάλο μέρος των σύγχρονων εταιρειών πληροφορικής είναι οργανωμένο με αυτοσχεδιαστικές γραμμές, όπως επίσης και οι διαφημιστικές εταιρείες και τα ΜΜΕ. Ο Μίντσμπεργκ διέκρινε δύο είδη αυτοσχεδιοκρατίας. Η λειτουργική αυτοσχεδιοκρατία καινοτομεί και λύνει προβλήματα για τους πελάτες της –π.χ. οι οίκοι λογισμικού και οι διαφημιστικές εταιρείες. Η διοικητική έχει την ίδια δομή όσον αφορά στην ομάδα ανάληψης έργου, αλλά ενεργεί εξυπηρετώντας τον εαυτό της – ο Μίντσμπεργκ δήλωνε ως παράδειγμα την ΝΑΣΑ. Σε μία διοικητική αυτοσχεδιοκρατία, οι χαμηλού επιπέδου λειτουργίες μπορεί να είναι αυτοματοποιημένες ή να δίνονται υπεργολαβία. Η αυτοσχεδιοκρατία ζει και βασιλεύει. Ο Ρόμπερτ Γουότερμαν, ένας από τους συγγραφείς του «In Search of Excellence», εξέδωσε άλλο ένα βιβλίο με τον τίτλο «Adhocracy» (1990). Όρισε την αυτοσχεδιοκρατία ως «μία μορφή οργάνωσης που αντιβαίνει στις παραδοσιακές γραφειοκρατικές δομές για να αρπάξει ευκαιρίες, να λύσει προβλήματα και να παραγάγει αποτελέσματα». Και εξέφρασε την άποψη ότι, σε μία εποχή ραγδαίων αλλαγών, αυτού του είδους οι οργανισμοί, με την ικανότητά τους να προσαρμόζονται και να αυτορρυθμίζονται, έχουν την μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα να επιτύχουν.


----------



## sarant (Aug 6, 2014)

Καλό είναι το "αυτοσχεδιοκρατία" και αποφεύγουμε και το ωμέγα στο "επί τούτο" και όλη τη συζήτηση αν θέλει ο ή ω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ναι στην αυτοσχεδιοκρατία!


----------

